# Pinarello Steel....



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

here's some pics of my 1983 Pinarello Record that I just finished up...

Picked this baby up last summer through a CL deal. the seller knew nothing about bikes, and got it through a 'work for trade' deal... he wanted a bike, but wasn't looking for a road bike. He was asking 500 cdn for it, and I jokingly emailed and offered 400 for it... he took it. It came with fenders installed (?!?!), a different saddle, Miche Brakes, 3TTT Bars w/ Deda stem, and wheels that had flat spots on them... The stem was a 130, which was way too long for me, so I looked for a shorter ~90mm stem, and ended up finding a slightly beat up Nitto 85mm for ... I brought it home, and polished the stem w/ 1200 grit wet/dry and mothers aluminum polish... unfortunately the bars were too big for the stem, so I either had to find a different stem, or different bars... within a couple days, I found a like new set of Nitto bars on CL for ... I replaced the Miche Brakes w/ some new Campag Centaur Skeletons from a local shop which I got for a good deal... The saddle has been on virtually all of my bikes, and love the fact that it has the right shade of blue as trim. The wheels had flat spots, so I bought some NOS Mavic Reflex SUP clinchers from one of my local shops, and built them up to the hubs that were in the old wheels w/ DT Competition 2.0/1.8/2.0 spokes. When I had ridden the bike initially, I thought that it had a fair bit of frame flex in it... but after riding it with the new wheels, I am convinced that the flex was all in the old wheels... no, the frame definitely isn't "stiff" by modern standards, but it definitely handles like a steel race bike should...

The more I ride this bike, especially with the new wheels... the more I love it... it's beautiful to look at, and a joy to ride. My plans for it include replacing the Mirage group with 10 spd Chorus w/ alloy levers (shifters, derailleurs, headset, cranks, chain, etc)... I have a set of record hubs that I plan on building to Ambrosio Nemesis tubulars w/ veloflex roubaix tubies...


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

That is a very nice looking classic you have got there enjoy.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Brings back memories*

Reminds me of my two Bassos and Bianchi TSX Ultralite. Very nice photos. Eventually you'll have all the right components. Your present brakes don't look quite right for the frame. Good Luck!


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys... I'm glad you like it! 

Bill, re: the brakes, yes... I'm not exactly sure what to do about the brakes... True, they are of a more modern vintage than the rest of the bike.... but as it is, the bike is already mixing old with new... I'm not sure if I should be going for a complete Chorus 10 spd group... including brakes, cranks etc. Or go for a combination of Chorus and Record... likely Record Cranks... I already have record hubs which I plan on building with Ambrosio Nemesis rims... Basically build a 10 spd group with the highest level parts that allow me to maintain the all alloy look, and no carbon... Would a Record 9spd derailleur be compatible with the chorus 10 spd shifters, since indexing is all in the cable pull? The brakes are Centaur Skeleton callipers... and honestly I love them... they give me more braking power than I've ever comprehended.... some say that they don't have as good modulation as the higher level callipers... but I've never had an issue with modulation with them... And I actually do really like the skeleton brakes... so, it may not be a cohesive theme... but I think it does embody what these classic frames were intended for... and that is to last for many years, and still providing performance.... new components are just a part of the longevity of the frame...

What if Campag re-issued 10 spd Record in Alloy? 11 spd Record would be safe because it offers the full carbon package for those looking to kit out their race bikes... and give those guys like me an option for a group that wouldn't look out of place on an older small diam tube steel frame? I personally would think it wouldn't be a bad idea... they already have 10 spd developed... sure, it would mean re-tooling production, but I would be surprised if everything wasn't still right where they left it.... 

Any way... it would be nice to see some more classic steel Pina's... can we make this an official "show your classic Pinarello" thread?

with that said... bring it on!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Be careful with radial lacing and so many spokes. 

Nice looking bike though :thumbsup:


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

She's had a bit of a makeover 










more pics here: Pinarello Record

and here: 1983 Pinarello Record - a set on Flickr


----------

